# ضاغط الهواء الطبي oilless واحذروا



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 أبريل 2006)

يشاع استخدام ضواغط الهواء لاتعمل بالزيت وتسمى oilless compressor في مجال الحقل الطبي.وخاصتا في مجال طب الأسنان. وان استخدام ضاغط هواء تقليديoil يعمل بالزيت له محاذير خطره .
ما هو السبب؟
ان الهواء الخارج من خزان الضاغط والمشبع ببخار الزيت وباكسيد الحديد السام نتيجة اكسدة الخزان 
من الداخل بفعل انضغاط الهواء وتحوله الى ماء لايمكن ان يترشح باي وسيلة .
وهو هواء ملوث بالجراثيم.:72: :72: :72: .
وهو ليس فقط يوثر على صحة المرضى بل يتلف ويسمم جميع الادوات المستخدمة في العلاج.

ماهي مميزات ضاغط الهواء الطبي oilless compressor .:75: 
1- حلقات المكبس خاصه تصنع من تفلون teflon مواصفاتها تتحمل الاحتكاك والحرارة.
2-يغلف الخزان من الداخل بمادة بلاستيكية تتحمل انضغاط الهواء او يطلى بمعادن ضد الأكسدة
كالكروم والنيكل.
3- وجود منظومة ترشيح وفلتر بين الضغط والخزان لطرد الماء المترشح قبل وصوله الى الخزان.
4- وايضا وجود فلتر خارجي عند خروج الهواء من الخزان لترشيح الماء من الهواء .

اذا الهواء الطبي يجب ان يكون نقي :75: وجاف:57: .

واخيرا اخواني المهندسين لا تدخلوا عيادة او مركز طبي يستخدم فيه ضاغطة هواء oill
واذا رايتموها اطلقوا عليها :73: قبل ان تقضي عليكم .:9: 


البغدادي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (29 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
معلومات جميله ومفيده


----------



## محمد العصا (29 أبريل 2006)

يسلموا ايديك على هالمعلومات


----------



## محمد العصا (29 أبريل 2006)

ويا ريت اذا عندك معلومات عن جهاز الاسنان ومبدأ عمله انك تضعه هون او تعطيني عنوان احدى الشركات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أبريل 2006)

ياخي محمد العصا
اغلب الشركات لا تعطي معلومات متكامله عن اجهزتها .فقط تعطي مواصفاتها وميزتها عن بقية الأجهزة. وان شاء الله سوف افعل ما تريد قريبا لانني منشغل بتاليف كتاب .
اما عنوان الشركات اسال Googl او Yahoo او اي محرك اخر واكتب له dental unit وسوف
تجد الاف الشركات.


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أبريل 2006)

ياخي محمد العصا
اغلب الشركات لا تعطي معلومات متكامله عن اجهزتها .فقط تعطي مواصفاتها وميزتها عن بقية الأجهزة. وان شاء الله سوف افعل ما تريد قريبا لانني منشغل بتاليف كتاب .
اما عنوان الشركات اسال Googl او Yahoo او اي محرك اخر واكتب له dental unit وسوف
تجد الاف الشركات.


البغدادي


----------



## yamenshahin (29 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا باشمهندس أول مرة أعرف إن هناك جهاز طبي ممتلئ بالجراثيم
هذا ليس جهاز طبي هذا لابد أن يستحدم في لحام المعادن


----------



## ابو ايه (5 مايو 2006)

موضوع صح بالكامل وشكرا 0المهندس احمد العراقي اختصاص اجهزة اسنان


----------



## ابو ايه (5 مايو 2006)

ولكن اخ شكري جلب انتباهي المسدس اسفل الموضوع هل يصوب نحوه الطبيب ام الكومبريسر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مايو 2006)

عذرا هل انت اخو حاتم العراقي المطرب المعروف.


البغدادي


----------



## yamenshahin (5 مايو 2006)

لمن تسأل لي أم للأخ أبو أية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مايو 2006)

طبعل للأخ ابو أية المحترم لأنه اسمه احمد العراقي.

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مايو 2006)

طبعل للأخ ابو أية المحترم لأنه اسمه احمد العراقي.

البغدادي


----------



## ابو ايه (13 مايو 2006)

اسف اخ شكري المحترم سأصحح الاسم المهندس (احمد الهيتي ) ولكن هيت من العراق 0عموما الموضوع جدا ممتع هذا رايي ولكن سألني احد الاطباء عن المسدس وششششششششششكرا


----------



## abu_rana (2 يوليو 2006)

اشكررررررررررررررررررررررررك على موضوعك الجميل 
ونستنى جديدك ياغاااااااالي 
ولكم خالص حبي
اخوكم : ابو رنا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ ابو رنا تحية طيبة .

اهلأ وسهلأ بك بين اخوتك واحبابك . ونتمنى منك مشاركة بسيطة في قسمنا المتواضع الذي يعتمد

على التسيّر الذاتي حيث نفتقر الى مشرف لأدارة الأعمال . 

ولكي يتميّز قسم الهندسة الطبية ارجو التعاون فيما بيننا جميعا لكي يرتقي بين ألأقسام الباقية .

البغدادي


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (8 يوليو 2006)

موضوع جيد خاصة للمبتدئين , جزاك الله خيرا ......... المهندس : فؤاد ابو زيد


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (21 أكتوبر 2006)

*ارجو الاستشارة*

السلام عليكم انا الان طالبة نجحت الى الجامعة و ارجو اسشارتكم هل هناك ماجستير و دراسات عليا في هذا القسم في الجامعة . لان انا سمعت ان في هذا القسم لا توجد دراسات عليا . و هل تنصحوني في الدخول الى هذا القسم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (21 أكتوبر 2006)

أرجو الرد السريع


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (21 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا الان طالبة نجحت الى الجامعة و ارجو اسشارتكم هل هناك ماجستير و دراسات عليا في هذا القسم في الجامعة . لان انا سمعت ان في هذا القسم لا توجد دراسات عليا . و هل تنصحوني في الدخول الى هذا القسم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخت جوهرة الخليج .

تحية طيبة ورمضان كريم .

الهندسة الطبية قسم ممتع وجديد في العالم العربي وله مستقبل مشرق .

في اغلب جامعات الوطن العربي له دراسات عليا مثل بقية الأختصاصات الأقسام الهندسية 

الأخرى .

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*ضاغط الهواء الطبي oilless*

جزاك الله خيراً وشكرا لك.......

عيدكم مبارك وكل عام وانتم بكل الخير.....


الرجاء التوضيح لنا بالصور ان امكن والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (22 أكتوبر 2006)

هل انت من العراق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أكتوبر 2006)

نعم انا من بغداد وايامكم سعيدة وان شاء الله يوم التخرج .


البغدادي


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (22 أكتوبر 2006)

انا من العراق ايظا و في مدينتي لا توجد درسات عليا في عذا القسم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (22 أكتوبر 2006)

في هذا القسم


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (22 أكتوبر 2006)

أرجو الرد ....................


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أكتوبر 2006)

في بغداد يوجد دراسات عليا .

البغدادي


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*مهم*

هنا لا توجد .... لكن هل ممكن تكون الدراسات العليا هنا موجودة بعد التخرج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أكتوبر 2006)

ربما يكون القسم حديث في الموصل وعندما تتخرجين في المستقبل سيكون .

من البديهي ان تكون دراسات عليا لكل الأقسام الهندسية في جميع الجامعات المعترف بها .

وجامعة الموصل من الجامعات العريقة ولها ثقل بين جامعات العلم .

البغدادي


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (22 أكتوبر 2006)

لكن الهندسة الطبية هندسة تقنية أليس كذلك أي أنها تابعة لهيئة التنعليم التقني


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أكتوبر 2006)

اختي العزيزة .

انا افضّل ان تكتبي عنوان موضوع جديد لشرح حالتك ليتسنى للأخوة من العراق الأجابة عليه .

تحياتي .


البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (22 أكتوبر 2006)

عــزيـــزتـــي جـــوهـــرة المـحـيــــط .....

دراسة الهندســـــــــة الطبيــــــة في العراق بدأت بشكل رئيسي في عام 1998 ، بالتحديد من خلال إستحداث قسم هندسة الطـــب الـحيـــاتــــي - كلية الهندسة - جامعة بغــداد ، كما إن مدة الدراسة فيه خمســـة سنـــوات ، حيث يقبل هذا القسم الطلبة الناجحين من المرحلة الثانية لأقسـام الهندســة الألكترونية و الكهربائية و الحاسبات و الميكانيكية و الكيمياوية ... ليستمروا بدراستهم للعلـوم الطبية والمواد المتخصصة بالهندسة الطبية ولثـلاثـــة سنوات إضافية .. حتى يتخرج الطالب ليمنح درجة البكالوريـــوس B.Sc. في هندسة الطــب الحياتــــــــي - Biomedical Engineering .
منذ عام 2003 أصبح هذا القسم من الأقسام الرئيسة في كلية هندسة الخـوارزمــــي / جامعة بغـــداد.

كذلك توجد دراسة الهندسة الطبية في كليـــة الهنـــدســــة / جامعة النهـــريــــن ... حيث تبدأ الدراسة فيها منذ الصف الأول ( أي يتم التقديم لها بعد الدراسة الأعدادية ) لمدة خمســــة سنـــوات تتضمن دراسة العديد من العلوم الطبية وأساسيات الهندسة الألكترونية والكهربائية والميكانيكية إضافة إلى مواد التخصص في الهندسة الطبية .... إيضـــاً يمنح المتخرج من هذا القسم شهادة البكالوريوس B.Sc. في الهندســـــــة الطبيـــــــــــة - Medical Engineering .... حاليـــاً تمنح هذة الكليـــة ( كليــة الهندســة / جامعة النهــــريــــن ) شهادة المـاجستيــــــر M.Sc. في الهندسة الطبية ... حيث يقبل الطلبة المتفوقون الأوائل في مرحلــة الراسات العلـــــيا لنيل تلك الشهادة ... تتم الدراسة لمدة سنتيــــن ... الأولــــــى لدراسة بعص المواد العلمية المتقدمة والمتخصصة بشكل كورســـات أما السنة الثانيـــة فتكون مخصصة بالكامل لمرحلـــة البـــحـــــــــث والتحضـيـــر للأطروحـــة المـاجـسـتــيـــــر.

المتخرجــــون من القسميـــن المذكورييــــــن أعلاه يمنحــون العضويـــة الكاملـــــة في نقابـــــة المهندسيــــــن العراقييــــن أسوة بزملائهم من مهندســي الفروع الأخــــرى ....

أمــا بالنسبـــة لما ذكـــــرت بخصــــوص الهندسة الطبية التقنية ... فلا علاقة لهـــا بالأقسام التي ذكرتها .... حيث إن هناك قسم الأجهزة والتقنيات الطبية في كلية التقنيات الكهربائية التابعة - كما ذكرت - لهيئة التعليـــم التقنـــي ... وحسب معلوماتي فهناك قسم مشابه في الموصــل وهو أيضــاً يتبع لهيئة التعليـــم التقنـــي ................

أرجو أن تكـــون هذة المعلومات مفيدة لك ولإستفسارك ... وإني مستعد لأي توضيــــــــح أو إجـابـــــــة ... خصوصاً وإنني من خريجـــــــــي الدفعـــــــــة الأولــــى للقسمين المذكوريين في العـــــراق ...........

وبـــالتــــــوفــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق مـقـــــــــــــــــدمــــــــــــــاً ....


م . حــســــــــــــــــــــنــــيـــــن الـعــــــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي
E-mail Address : HasAli76***********

B.Sc. in Biomedical Engineering 2000
M.Sc. in Medical Engineering 2004


----------



## Bioengineer (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> ربما يكون القسم حديث في الموصل وعندما تتخرجين في المستقبل سيكون .
> 
> من البديهي ان تكون دراسات عليا لكل الأقسام الهندسية في جميع الجامعات المعترف بها .
> 
> ...



الأخ العزيز شكري .. كل عام وأنتم بخير وعساكم من عواده.


لا يوجد تخصص هندسة أجهزة طبية في جامعة الموصل 

لكن يوجد كلية اسمها الكلية التقنية ومن أقسامها هندسة الأجهزة الطبية

ولكنها تتبع هيئة التعليم التقني .. وشهادتها بكالريوس هندسة أجهزة طبية.


----------



## مهند المناصير (30 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير الجزاء الاخ البغدادي
انا اعمل مهندس على جهاز انتاج 2002 امريكي الصنع الضاغطه المستخدمه زيتيه مع العلم انه حديث الاتوجد منظمات صحيه لمراقبه الانتاج مثل ال Iso 
وشكرا


----------



## ابويمن (1 فبراير 2007)

1-يشاع استخدام ضواغط الهواء لاتعمل بالزيت وتسمى oilless compressor في مجال الحقل الطبي.وخاصتا في مجال طب الاسنان
الاخ البغدادي
تحيه طيبه
اشكرك على الموضوع المهم واعتقد ان هناك لبس في الموضوع اذا لم يكن عندي وهو ان ضاغط الهواء الطبي هوالذي يعمل بلزيت اما ضاغط الهواالذي ليعمل بلزيت مثل الذي يستخدم في محلات اصلاح ايطارات السيارت وهو المستخدم للاسف في اغلب العيادات الخاصه لرخص ثمنه اعتقد انه ليس طبي


----------



## غضنفر (14 مارس 2007)

شكررررررررررررر على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## الباشا/م (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا ليك اخي الكريم على هذا المعلومات اجميله


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 يونيو 2007)

استاذي المهندس شكري محمد نوري كيف لنا ان نعرف oil compressor من ضاغط الهواء الطبي oilless compressor مع العلم ان الضاغط يكون موجود في مكان بعيد عن الانظار او موضوع في مكان ما غير ظاهر.

شكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 يونيو 2007)

الأخ ريمون .

تحية طيبة .

حقيقتا سؤال رائع .
في هذه الحالة نستخدم حاسة السمع . اغلب ضواغط الهواء القديمة oil com يصدر منها صوت مسموع اما الضواغط الحديثة oilless تكون هادئة غير مسموعة .
اما اذا كان الضاغط داخل كابينة ,الله اعلم .

البغدادي .


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك استاذي المشرف انتا بجد فخر لنا 
هنئا لنا بمشرف فز مثلك
الف الف شكر


----------



## احمد امجد (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد امجد (12 أغسطس 2007)

هل يمكنك ان تشرح عمل ضاغط الهواء بشكل عام وشكرا


----------



## مهندس نورس (12 أغسطس 2007)

وجدت لك ملف حول الضاغط يتعلق بالاسنان .http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=58109&highlight=%D6%C7%DB%D8+%C7%E1%E5%E6%C7%C1


----------



## احمد امجد (12 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك مشكور على جهودك


----------



## magdy el wakeel (13 أغسطس 2007)

اخى شكرى انا اعرف ان ماتقوله صحيح ولكن ارجو ان تفيدنى فى كيفية حساب قدر الكباس الطبى بالنسبة لاى مستشفى فهو ذو سعات خرج كثيرة مثل 20 م مكعب / الساعة حتى 75 م مكعب / الساعة.
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفعنا بك.
اخوك / مجدى الوكيل


----------



## magdy el wakeel (13 أغسطس 2007)

اخى شكرى انا اعرف ان ماتقوله صحيح ولكن ارجو ان تفيدنى فى كيفية حساب سعة تصريف الكباس الطبى بالنسبة لاى مستشفى اى فهو ذو سعات خرج كثيرة مثل 20 م مكعب / الساعة حتى 75 م مكعب / الساعة.
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفعنا بك.
اخوك / مجدى الوكيل


----------



## على الطحان (25 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لضاغط الهواء الذى يعمل بالزيت فمن المستحيل ان لا نتعامل معه .
لانه يوجد فى كثير جدا من عيادات الاسنان
وهناك كمبروسور ماركة jun air وهو من اكفأ ضواغط الهواء على الاطلاق الذى تعمل بالزيت
فالنسبة للخزانات المتلية بطبقى من النيكل من الداخل فنجدها ايضا موجودة مع الضواغط التى تعمل بالزيت
وايضا تكون مزودة بالفلاتر الخاصة لتنقية الهواء من الماء 
وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أغسطس 2007)

على الطحان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة لضاغط الهواء الذى يعمل بالزيت فمن المستحيل ان لا نتعامل معه .
> لانه يوجد فى كثير جدا من عيادات الاسنان
> وهناك كمبروسور ماركة jun air وهو من اكفأ ضواغط الهواء على الاطلاق الذى تعمل بالزيت
> ...




وايضا تكون مزودة بالفلاتر الخاصة لتنقية الهواء من الماء[

لكنه لا تقضي على البكتريا والجراثيم والسموم .

اشكر تعليقك على الموضوع .

برغم من تحذيرات المنظمات الصحية .

وحتى شركة جون اير لديها انتاج ضاغط بدون زيت . oil les


----------



## magdy el wakeel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

بالنسبة لمنظومة الهواء الطبى التى تستخدم فى المستشفيات فان لها نظام تنقية للهواء مختلفة بعض الشىء فهناك اولا فلتر الشوائب ثم فلتر الزيت ثم فلتر الكربون ثم فلتر البكتريا وفى حالة وجود مجموعة الفلترة كاملة على ان تكون مخصصة للاغراض الطبية مع المجفف اضمن لكم هواء نقى بشرط الاهتمامك بتغيير الفلاتر فى مواعيدها


----------



## otto (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رأى أخر*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
لقد رايت الكتير من ضواغط الهواء التى تعمل بالزيت فى غرف طب الاعماق التى يتم قيها علاج الحوادث الناتجة عن عمليات الغطس..وبعض الاستخدامات الاخرى!!! مثل علاج الحروق
لا اعتقد ان ضاغط الهواء بدون الزيت سوف يصلح فى مثل هذا الاستخدام...وعموما ضواعط هواء التنفس يتم ينقيه بخار الزيت والماء جيدا باستخدام نظام تنقية عالى الجودة.وهى تستخدم فى رياضة الغوص فى البحر الاحمر..
وشكراا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 نوفمبر 2007)

otto قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> لقد رايت الكتير من ضواغط الهواء التى تعمل بالزيت فى غرف طب الاعماق التى يتم قيها علاج الحوادث الناتجة عن عمليات الغطس..وبعض الاستخدامات الاخرى!!! مثل علاج الحروق
> لا اعتقد ان ضاغط الهواء بدون الزيت سوف يصلح فى مثل هذا الاستخدام...وعموما ضواعط هواء التنفس يتم ينقيه بخار الزيت والماء جيدا باستخدام نظام تنقية عالى الجودة.وهى تستخدم فى رياضة الغوص فى البحر الاحمر..
> وشكراا



هذا كان بالسابق .

ولايوجد فلتر لتنقية بخار الزيت كفئ وفعال في المجال الطبي .

البغدادي


----------



## مصعب السروي (3 يناير 2008)

*لهذا يجب علي الطبيب ان ياخذ ايضا كورسات في كيفية القيام بتجهيز عيادتة 
كي يتفادي هذا الخطا 
وايضا حين ابلاخ المهندس بالعطل يقدر ان يحدد ماالمشكلة 
كي يستعد لها المهندس بالادوات الازمة والمعدات الواجب تواجدها اثناء عملية الاصلاح *


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع اللى اول مرة اسمع عنه فعلا


----------



## عيســـى (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم إخواني على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عيســـى (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم إخواني على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عيســـى (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم إخواني على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عيســـى (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم إخواني على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## أبو المصطفى (12 أكتوبر 2008)

حقاً موضوع شيق وجميل.


----------



## علي المهندس (25 أبريل 2009)

thnk u vry mch 4 inf.s


----------



## hisham badawi (26 أبريل 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
هناك تلاعب بالالفاظ فهناك فرق بين oilless و oil free فالاولى خالية تماما من الزيت اما الثانية فان المضخة فقط خالية من الزيت . اما بقية الاجزاء الاخرى فقد تحتوي على زيت


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أبريل 2009)

hisham badawi قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> هناك تلاعب بالالفاظ فهناك فرق بين oilless و oil free فالاولى خالية تماما من الزيت اما الثانية فان المضخة فقط خالية من الزيت . اما بقية الاجزاء الاخرى فقد تحتوي على زيت



الاخ الفاضل .

تحية طيبة .

ليس هناك تلاعب في الالفاض oilless,oil free هو معنى واحد .

اي خالي تماما من الزيت .

اي ان ضاغط الهواء المخصص للأسنان خالي تماما من اي زيوت لأن بخار الزيوت هي مواد

ملوثة .

البغدادي:70:


----------



## bassel hatem (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المتابعة (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل جزاكم الله خير


----------



## متوسط2009 (21 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير لان هذه المعلومة كانت نائمة عندنا ونحن نرى في معظم العيادات الكمبراسورات العادية الكبيرة للتوفير


----------



## حسام الوراقى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات لأخونا المهندس شكرى
تحياتى


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (15 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات جديدهومفيده بنفس الوقت مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي الكريم معلومات مفيده


----------



## jaber al atar (20 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

لا اجد كلمات تعبر عما بداخلي
حـقا حامـل العلم صاحب رساله 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك :63:


----------



## islam salama ali (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد مراكز للتدريب مهندسين صيانة أجهزة الاسنان بمصر مع العلم انى مهندس ميكانيكا واريد انا اخذ دورة فى صيانة اجهزة الاسنان اريد بعض المراكز المتواجدة بمصر .
وشكراً غلى سعة صدركم


----------



## م شريفة (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
بالفعل لم أكن اعلم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المتابعة والردود .


البغدادي


----------



## طلال العيسائي (11 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك اللله الف خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## mid000soft (17 نوفمبر 2010)

______________.s$$_______ __s$
_____________s$$$?____s_ __s$³
___________.s$$$__ _.s$,__s$$³
__________s$$$$³____.s$__.$$³
______,___$$$$$.____s$³_ _³$
______$__$$$$$$s__.s$³__ _³,
_____s$__³$$$$$$$s__$$$,`__..
_____s$___³$$$$$$$s._³$$s_ _,,
______³$.__³$$$$$$$$s_.s$$$_ __
_____`$$.__³$$$$$$$$_$$$$_ _s³
______³$$s__³$$$$$$$s$$$³__s$³
_______³$$s__$$$$$s$$$$`__s$$
_____s._$$$$_s$$$$$$$$³_.s $$³_
_____$$_s$$$$..s$$$$$$$$$$ $³_
_____s$.s$$$$.s$$$$$$$$$$$$ $_
____s$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$³
___sss§§§§§§§ $$$$$ §§§§§§s
__ §s§§§§§§§§§s $$ s§§§§§§§§§§
__§§§§§§§§§§§§§s s§§§§§§§§§§§§§
__§§§§§§§§§§§§§§s§§§§§§§§§§§§§).
__³§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
___³§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§/
____³§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§/
_____³§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§/
______³§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§/
________³§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§/
__________³§§§§§§§§§§§§/
____________³§§§§§§§§§
______________³§§§§§§
_______________³§§§§/


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم لنا .

تقبل اجمل المنى والتقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## mustafa707 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

هل يمكن استخدام كشاف الإنارة من نوع الزينون


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ البغدادي ايش الكتاب الي بتالفه


----------



## khalied.hamed (17 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى فى الله


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (28 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات مهمة يسلموووووو


----------



## jaber al atar (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

بارك الله فيك ونحن في انتظار المزيد:16:


----------



## عبدالللطيف محمد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة وممتازة لك كل الشوكر


----------



## gol90den (23 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مساكم الله بالخير 
ياليت لو تكرمتم لو تقدمون لي شرح مبسط عن dental chairs


----------



## tsoulma1 (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور:14:


----------



## e.berakdar (25 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابن بغداد المهندس (11 أبريل 2012)

سلمت الأنامل


----------



## د.عماد (19 مارس 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## bio-med (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## No peacE (19 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن مساعدة من المختصين والخبراء

طبيب أسنان في سوريا عنده جهاز أسنان ماركة التعاون، وهي صناعة سورية، ولا يوجد كتيب للجهاز، كيف أعرف مواصفات الضاغط؟ الضاغط يصدر صوت عند تشغيله وهناك نافذة زجاجية بها زيت، الآن أريد أن أشغل الضاغط علة مولدة كهرباء 3000 وات (صيني)، قمت بفصل المنظم من الجهاز وتوصيله مباشر، ولكن عند توصيل الضاغط فإن المولدة تتوقف بسبب الحمل. وعند سؤال الدكتور قال بأن الأجهزة عند الأطباء الآخرين تعمل وبنفس مواصفات المولدة؟؟؟؟
أرجو أن يكون السؤال واضح ومفهوم

وشكرا


----------



## No peacE (19 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن مساعدة من المختصين والخبراء

طبيب أسنان في سوريا عنده جهاز أسنان ماركة التعاون، وهي صناعة سورية، ولا يوجد كتيب للجهاز، كيف أعرف مواصفات الضاغط؟ الضاغط يصدر صوت عند تشغيله وهناك نافذة زجاجية بها زيت، الآن أريد أن أشغل الضاغط علة مولدة كهرباء 3000 وات (صيني)، قمت بفصل المنظم من الجهاز وتوصيله مباشر، ولكن عند توصيل الضاغط فإن المولدة تتوقف بسبب الحمل. وعند سؤال الدكتور قال بأن الأجهزة عند الأطباء الآخرين تعمل وبنفس مواصفات المولدة؟؟؟؟
أرجو أن يكون السؤال واضح ومفهوم

سؤال آخر: كيف أعرف أن دواسة القدم هي كهربائيو أو هيدروليك؟؟؟؟

وشكرا


----------



## osman drdeer (9 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لكم


----------



## aboodnew86 (7 أكتوبر 2014)

ماذا تريد أن تعرف عن عمل وحدة الأسنا 
أنا جاهز لأي سوال


----------

